# A l'aide: Chèque-cadeau iTunes



## HOMBRESINIESTRO (12 Octobre 2008)

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas un compte bancaire frainçais, mais je veux absolument acheter le nouvel album de Coralie Clément qu'on ne peut pas encore acheter içi en Allemagne. :-/

Il y a quelqu'un qui peut m' envoyer un chèque-cadeau de 15 Euro pour le iTunes Store de France. Je vais payer en avance avec PayPal. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2008)

mouhahahahaha... j'adore...


----------



## havez (12 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas tout compris


----------



## DeepDark (12 Octobre 2008)

Patience, patience...


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouhahahahaha... j'adore...


Môôssieur, votre état d'esprit est franchement déplorable !...


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Octobre 2008)

HOMBRESINIESTRO a dit:


> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas un compte bancaire frainçais, mais je veux absolument acheter le nouvel album de Coralie Clément qu'on ne peut pas encore acheter içi en Allemagne. :-/
> 
> Il y a quelqu'un qui peut m' envoyer un chèque-cadeau de 15 Euro pour le iTunes Store de France. Je vais payer en avance avec PayPal.
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Ah ouais j'avais justement un chèque-cadeau de 15 euros non utilisé, mais cette aprem j'en ai fais cadeau à la concierge. 
Bon elle a pas d'ordi, mais elle m'a dit qu'elle s'en servirait pour allumer le feu cet hiver.


----------



## touba (12 Octobre 2008)

est-ce que BlackCat sent le paté ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Octobre 2008)

Non, BlackCat ne sent pas le pâté.


----------

